# Missing 11 year old in Browns Canyon



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

So sad ......

News report says he came out of his pfd.....ugh....that should not have happened. 

Search continues for 11-year-old rafter - TheMountainMail.com: Free Content

scott


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

That's terrible. There seems to be a lot of accidents happening over the last couple weeks. Stay safe folks.


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

Very very sad. We are friends with a family that is close with this family. I ran Brown's last Sunday (have run Brown's going on 13 years now). I have yet to bring my kids (9 and 11) on this section. I plan on it this season but not until the river is below 1000 cfs. I saw several commercial trips on Brown's with some very young kids on board. I don't care how good a boater you are shit happens and Brown's at that level is intense and no place for children to swim. Tragic news.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*sad to hear this*

Like beanack I am a big fan of Brown's Canyon.

But at a high water flow, lots of places on that run where a long swim for anyone and especially for a youngster is a very dangerous thing.

Prayers and Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Feel terrible for this family. I ran from WA to Stone Bridge on Sunday and brought my 15 year old but told my 11 year old he could not go given water level. He cried, I felt like an ass, but I definitely made the right call (especially given I took a swim and my 11 year old easily might have fallen out as well). Terrible to fathom losing a child to something like this.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Horrible news. As a father, hearing about something like this is heart breaking. As a boater who knows that accidents like these can be preventable with proper decision making, gear, and training, it makes me boil inside. Thoughts go out to the family.


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

My condolences to the family. 
Everybody please be safe out there!


Rich


----------



## go_nad (May 5, 2014)

They finally found him today near big drop.

My condolences go out to his family and friends.
Everyone be safe out there. The water is already big, and it's still coming up.


----------

